# Special Forces Soldier killed in Afghanistan 3/22/08



## BonannoQbano (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is the link to the other person who passed along with the CCT guy. My prayers goes out to there family,friends,brothers in arms, and those who knew them well. RIP. Thank you for your service


RELEASE NUMBER: 080324-03
DATE POSTED: MARCH 24, 2008

PRESS RELEASE: Special Forces Soldier killed in Afghanistan

U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, March 24, 2007) — An Army Special Forces Soldier was died March 22 as a result of wounds suffered when his vehicle struck an improvised explosive device while conducting a combat operation near Sperwan Ghar, Afghanistan.

Staff Sgt. William R. Neil, Jr., 38, was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team communications sergeant assigned to Company C, 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) here at Ft. Bragg, North Carolina.

Neil is survived by his parents, William Sr. and Patricia, of Holmdel, N.J.; and sisters, Patricia, Barbara, and Veronica. 

For Staff Sgt. Neil's bio, CLICK

Complete Story and Photo on USASOC


----------



## x SF med (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP Brother. Blue Skies, Soft DZs.


----------



## AWP (Mar 24, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## car (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Ravage (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP Sir, thank You for Your sevice.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP Brother.


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 24, 2008)

Rest In Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 24, 2008)

Rest well.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 24, 2008)

Rest in piece brother.

Thank you for finding that Bonnanno


----------



## tova (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP SSG Neil. 

Thank you for your sacrifice and you will be missed.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 24, 2008)

Repose en Paix SSG.

Blue Skies...

Crip


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP SSG Neil

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 24, 2008)

Rest in Peace SSG William R. Neil, Jr.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 25, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Green Beret !

Soft DZ's and Blue Skies.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 25, 2008)

rest peacefully and thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 25, 2008)

RIP SSG Neil. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of his team, and to his family and friends back at home...


----------



## Spartans_Own (Mar 25, 2008)

Rest Easy Warrior.


----------

